# my first build fan question



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

Newegg.com - RAIDMAX Typhoon ATX-312WS Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

im planing on building my first computer. that is the case i decided on but i read somewhere that its better to have more air going out than in. so my question is
*what if i reversed that front 120mm fan(if i can) so it blows out then reversed the 2x80mm fans so they blow in?*

just curious i wanna get the most i can outta my first build. also if you know a better case that is decently cheap tell me about it for the love of god lol.

sorry if the question is dumb.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The problem with reversing your fans is that case vent and fan placement is based on the fact that hot air rises. Thus, the cool air brought in by the lower front fan rises as it draws energy from the hot components and is exhausted by the higher rear fan. This is why many modern gaming cases also have top fans. Most would say that you usually want your front and exhaust fans either running at the same speed or your exhaust fan running at a higher speed in order to prevent a positive pressure situation in your case; however, most cases are "leaky" enough that this really isn't much of a concern. Remember too that in most cases your PSU is also venting air from the case so I'd just adjust them for the best combination of cooling versus noise.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

okay thank you. really didnt even think that hot air raises. was just thinking more out power lol. 
i think im gonna look keep looking for cases. maybe go to a local shop an see what they think on cases.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are some fairly inexpensive ($50 shipped) cases from Antec and CoolerMaster.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo africk and welcome to TSF









As well as the points mentioned by gcavan, having a 'low-front-in' and a higher-back-out' fan(s) means you get a (hopefully) smooth airflow through the case, which is the most efficient way to remove the heat.

Depending on which case you opt for, there might well be a mounting for a side-fan, this one is a bit tricksy as sometimes a fan sucking out is better than a fan blowing in, whereas other builds are better with the fan blowing in - There's no hard-&-fast rule about that one, as some PC's are cooler without a side-fan, just to confuse things even more :grin:

The main things that can disrupt that airflow is the gazillion wires and cables that are often strewn about, connecting everything to everything else - They can cause 'hotspots' in the case, where the heat get trapped, as the air is diverted from that area.

When assembling your PC, take a browse through the 'sticky' post about *cable management* - It might not be entirely applicable to your specific build, but it's full of useful hints and tips, some of which will be useful.

Good luck with it


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

wow thank you guys for posting help info an esp thanks for the links. i think instead of tryin to make it all custom i may do the 500$ build on the 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/want-to-build-a-new-intel-or-amd-system-revised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

post. so that way i dont run into many if any problems and i wont run any risk or having to return anything unless they are dead. and im def going to read more about cable management. i dont feel like cooking my new comp lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :grin:

It's always best to keep it simple for the 1st build then, once it's all working perfectly and happily, you can start to 'mod' things as you feel confident enough to try - Adding case-lights, extra fans, side-panel windows or even a completely home-built custom-case; the list is endless, almost like the help and info available in the old-posts here :laugh:

I built this PC approx 3 years ago for UK£420 (US$666) including keyboard/mouse, monitor, the full works and, apart from upgrading the CPU from AMD Athlon 4200+ to a 6000+, adding some extra HDD's and replacing the graphics-card last year, it's still cruising along happily, the only time it's powered down is when I go to sleep :grin:


----------

